# harness rave



## VictoriaW (Mar 16, 2011)

Last week our new trainer sold us a harness that I have not read about in this forum. It's called The World's Best Dog Harness and it is found at www.walkyourdogwithlove.com. 

It is amazing.

It is soooooooo refreshingly simple to put on. It leads from the front and discourages pulling. Definitely worth checking out if you have been contemplating Gentle Leader/Easy Walk, etc. We've had an Easy Walk and much prefer this one. Much easier to get on & off.

If you Google "walk your dog with love vizsla" it will take you to the Long Island Vizsla club page...there is a link that will allow the proceeds to support Vizsla rescue.

I have absolutely no connection to this product. Just wanted to share a good thing! We are still working on leash manners with a leash & flat collar and will continue to do so. But with this harness, we can *easily* get where we need to go -- even if my pup is DYING to get there (park, bus stop, etc.). 

Happy walking!
Victoria


----------



## anne_wilcrest (Oct 20, 2011)

did you go with the small or medium?
i know weight-wise most v's would fall in the small category but i've found weight rules don't really apply to v's since they are so deep chested yet lean...


----------



## VictoriaW (Mar 16, 2011)

Sorry...just saw your reply. Gracie has the small and she has *plenty* of room to grow. But, she is 7 months and only 32.5 pounds. If it helps, the bottom strap goes right behind the legs -- not under the deepest part of the chest. 

Hope this helps,
Victoria


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

It's a great harness, imho! We used it on Sophie throughout her puppy-hood, and it was the only thing that would stop her pulling. She used to pull until she choked herself. Once she calmed down a bit (at about 1yr), we started training her on regular leash, and she walks fine now without pulling (for the most part). I think it is important to adjust this harness correctly. If too tight, the front "armpits" (don't know what they're called  ) can get sore, if too loose, the pup might pull more.


----------

